# Soldering Irons. Anybody use the Cordless versions?



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought I would throw this out to the guitar making gurus out there because I haven't got a clue. I was about to swap out my PUPS in my Tele and drop in a set of Lindy Fralin Blues Specials. But this morning, my usually trustworthy (and quite old) soldering iron crapped out. It's most definitely deceased. I was going to head out tomorrow and pick up a new iron when a friend suggested a cordless version that runs on double A batteries. He claims it heats up to 900 degrees really quick and it's convenient because there is no cord to catch on anything. Sounds okay but the one he told me about was a Weller 6 watt version. Is that enough wattage to get the job done? I haven't kept up with soldering lingo in a lot of years. I don't even have any idea of the wattage in my other iron. My recently deceased iron was purchased about 25 years ago from Radio Shack for a few dollars and worked well. I have no complaints about it and it gave me a lot of years of good service. So? Anybody use the cordless versions? Are they okay? 6 watts enough? Thanks for any advice or assistance you can provide.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Intrepid,

Whew,

For a moment there I thought you might be considering one of these.


--===:::: Please click the picture for more details ::::===--

Cold Heat™ reviews 

Your time is worth more. I've got one in my tool box to remind myself not to buy stuff off the television.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The ones I've used are great for quick solder joints but are a bit clumsy for long periods of use or very delicate work. A good tool for the arsenal but there is nothing, in my opinion, like a quality corded soldering station with good heat control and auto shutoff.

lol as an aside, we returned to the warehouse after a concert early one morning and upon opening the door, were met by the foulest smell I have ever been attacked by - an old used and abused, perhaps 20 year old soldering station had a coil meltdown after being on for what must have been years sitting on one of the workshop shelves. One of the crew said he had been looking for that thing for ages!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Intrepid...Your old iron certainly doesn't owe you anything !!

Personally, I wouldn't get anything under 40-45 watts and would go up to 60 watts, if you thought you might be doing a fair amount of soldering.

I have this basic Weller station....adjusts up to ~45 watts, IIRC










Weller also makes standard irons.










Great thing with Weller products is that the replacement tips come in various shapes/sizes










Hakko products are apparently popular also










Let us know what you decide.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

ST, thanks for the tip. I've never heard of "cold" soldering before. Now I know enough to stay away. Those reviews were horrific.
Bluzfish, Thank you and you may be right that they may be okay in a pinch but for long extended use a corded iron looks best. Funny story about the "smoldering iron" as well. Lucky there wasn't a fire.
Greco, you're spot on and reconfirmed my hesitation about 6 watts being weak. What through me off about the cordless was the Weller name which seems to enjoy a good reputation. The Weller station with adjustments up to 45 watts seems to be the perfect solution and I thank you for that suggestion. I will go hunting for that unit tomorrow.
One thing I have to add about my Radio Shack iron. It worked well from day one. Never an issue with it. I bought it more than 25 years ago when my Son was into RC racing and it worked flawlessly. In the end I figure it only ended up costing me about 20 cents a year. That's a darn good value. May it rest in Peace.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Bluzfish, Thank you and you may be right that they may be okay in a pinch but for long extended use a corded iron looks best. Funny story about the "smoldering iron" as well. Lucky there wasn't a fire.
> One thing I have to add about my Radio Shack iron. It worked well from day one. Never an issue with it. I bought it more than 25 years ago when my Son was into RC racing and it worked flawlessly. In the end I figure it only ended up costing me about 20 cents a year. That's a darn good value. May it rest in Peace.


ha, ha, no fire - just a black oozing unctuous mess like the entity that killed Tasha Yar on STNG. Pure EVIL.

I have to respond to your Radio Shack iron. I still use the one I bought in the 70's, used it extensively at home and on the road and it's still chugging along! Probably the same one you had.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is also a popular station by Weller...a bit more expensive. 
I think GC forum member Milkman has the same one:

Weller Analog Soldering Station; Power Unit, Soldering Pencil, Stand, Sponge











Product Details

Catalog No.	WES51
UPC Code	037103191311
Wattage	50 W
Soldering Pencil(s)	PES51
Temperature Range	350° F to 850° F
Voltage Input/Output	120 V/24 V
Supplied Tip(s)	ETA
Iron Stand	PH50
Temperature Accuracy	+/- 10° F to +/- 6° C
Packaging	Retail Box
Literature	T550733.pdf
Tech. Spec.	Solder_Safety_Warnings.pdf
Lineart	WES51.pdf
Low Res. Image	WES51_100.jpg
High Res. Image	WES51_300.jpg
Operating Ins.	WES51_OI_PL.pdf
Parts List	WES51_OI_PL.pdf
Stock Item	Normal Stock Item
Package Details (Dimensions)



Product Features:

Includes WES51PU power unit, PES51 soldering pencil, PH50 stand, sponge
Improved plug on the PES51 iron, new receptacle on WES51PU power unit
New receptacle for easier iron replacement
Designed for continuous production soldering
Slim, comfortable pencil, with ETA tip, reduces operator fatigue
Tip temperature offset capability
Allows user to reset station temperature to match in tip sizes & styles
Iron is fitted with a non-burnable silicon rubber cord for safety
UL and cUL listed and ESD safe to protect sensitive components
Use ET series tips


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats the unit I use. Perfect size for just about any job. I had the Hakko and its a pile of junk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

^^ also the station I used to build about 100 pedals and wire lots of guitars. Flawless performance so far, I haven't even replaced the tip yet.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

+1 for the Weller WES51, that's what I bought for some BYOC pedal kits.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the older Weller WTCPT. I have had it for decades. Great unit. If I were to replace it today (although it will probably outlive me), I would get the Weller WES51 mentioned above. It's a better fit for the application we're discussing now. (lower power but variable).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Weller WES51 seems to be the go to unit, many have them.

I went to place an order with Active Electronics, but they only take a credit card.
I've since been told that there's a local place that I can source them.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

If your buddy is talking about the Cold Heat soldering iron or anything like it - run. The people that made those should be in prison. That's how bad they are. My dad got one and gave it to me, because it didn't work - I broke the tip trying to get it to work doing something on a circuit board (there wasn't even much solder for it to heat up).

You can't really go wrong with a Weller, and plugins are bulletproof. But - if you want Weller quality without the cord, they make a butane version. It works great - heats up quick and works as a soldering iron should (although it's not as easy to control the temperature). The only caveat I have though, is on the shaft that the tip connects to there is a really tiny round vent. And that vent SPEWS out heat. No joke - I'd rather put my finger on the tip then put my finger over that vent. So you have to be careful where you position that little vent when you're working. If you're doing cable work you can melt the insulator on the good part of your cable - or god forbid... burn the finish on a guitar body, if that's what you're working near.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

This thread is timely!
My soldering iron quit on the weekend, it heated up for a few minutes, then nothing.
It is probably about 20 years old and owes me nothing. I had been wanting something with a little more heat also.
Where would a person find one of those magical WES 51's ?
I live in Eastern Ontario, between Belleville and Kingston.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> This thread is timely!
> My soldering iron quit on the weekend, it heated up for a few minutes, then nothing.
> It is probably about 20 years old and owes me nothing. I had been wanting something with a little more heat also.
> Where would a person find one of those magical WES 51's ?
> I live in Eastern Ontario, between Belleville and Kingston.



I ordered mine from Active Electronics yesterday morning online and received it this afternoon. I didn't get the WES 51 as it was beyond my budget but I did get the Weller 40 watt WLC100CUL. It should be perfect for switching out Pups and doing my Tele build. Here is the website. Good luck.



http://www.active123.com/WLC100CUL-40-Watt-Soldering-Station-Prodview.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any electronics supply places in Kingston?

Otherwise:

http://www.amazon.ca/Weller-WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station/dp/B000BRC2XU

Montreal:
http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/WEL%252dWES51-50W-Weller-Soldering-Analog-Station,-120-V%7B47%7D24V.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Please note that Active Electronics sells the WES 51 for $109.00 and they have them in stock.

http://www.active123.com/WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station-Prodview.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I ordered mine from Active Electronics yesterday morning online and received it this afternoon. I didn't get the WES 51 as it was beyond my budget but I did get the Weller 40 watt WLC100CUL. It should be perfect for switching out Pups and doing my Tele build. Here is the website. Good luck.
> http://www.active123.com/WLC100CUL-40-Watt-Soldering-Station-Prodview.html


You got a great deal on that, IMHO. I bought the same one a few years back and it was $80.00. My son-in-law bought one and paid about $60.00 , IIRC.

They are good stations for guitar work, IMHO. I have never had any problems with mine. 
Lots of tip styles to choose from. I keep a couple of extra tips on hand....they are about $7.00 or $8.00 each.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Please note that Active Electronics sells the WES 51 for $109.00 and they have them in stock.
> 
> http://www.active123.com/WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station-Prodview.html


Better price that the ones I found. (in post #16).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

greco said:


> You got a great deal on that, IMHO. I bought the same one a few years back and it was $80.00. My son-in-law bought one and paid about $60.00 , IIRC.
> 
> They are good stations for guitar work, IMHO. I have never had any problems with mine.
> Lots of tip styles to choose from. I keep a couple of extra tips on hand....they are about $7.00 or $8.00 each.
> ...



Thanks Dave. I'm going to try it out tomorrow but it really seemed like a great deal and will be adequate for what I need.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Thanks Dave. I'm going to try it out tomorrow but it really seemed like a great deal and will be adequate for what I need.


I usually set mine at around 3 or 4 on the dial for most guitar electronics. 
I am NOT using lead free solder.

I'll bet that you will enjoy soldering with it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bogiie (Sep 10, 2013)

I just bought the Weller WSD81 from digikey.com $200 with tax, free shipping. Deadly unit! Wellers last the test of time!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

A late thank you for the suggestions,
I ended up borrowing my fathers ancient soldering iron to finish the project.
I will definitely be following up on the recommendations.

Thanks again,
Another Dave.


----------

